
Pure JavaScript Version of Closure Compiler - kenOfYugen
https://github.com/google/closure-compiler-js
======
johnhattan
I assume this will be nice for stuff like Atom and VS Code, as you could embed
the compiler directly into the editor and not have to run it externally.

